# Time to get my Breitling serviced for the first time.



## time_addict (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all. I have an Avenger Seawolf Titanium that is running atrociously slow (we're talking losing a couple of minutes per day) and making some unnatural noises inside when I shake it. It has been noisy for a while, and I only just observed how slow it's running in the last 24hrs. I don't fault my Seawolf for any of this, I bought her new 2 years ago from an AD, and have been rough to her ever since. She's been may daily wear, worn at the shooting range, deployed to Iraq, dropped, and bumped countless times. A rough life for sure, but I think the dropping of the watch is what really hurt it. 

So it's time to get her serviced. This will be the first time that I have had my Breitling serviced and my questions are: 

- Do I simply take my watch to an AD and have it shipped off to Breitling or are there other options? 
- If shipped to Breitling, is there a flat rate for servicing or will cost depend on what kind of damage I have caused? 
- Obviously my watch is a little scratched up, and I believe that re-finishing the watch is included with Breitling's service. Has anybody had this done for a brushed titanium watch that can comment on the results? Do they do the bracelet as well?
- How long will me and my Seawolf be apart?

I appreciate any information or comments on your experiences pertaining to any or all of the questions above. Thanks!


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

> So it's time to get her serviced. This will be the first time that I have had my Breitling serviced and my questions are:
> 
> - Do I simply take my watch to an AD and have it shipped off to Breitling or are there other options?
> - If shipped to Breitling, is there a flat rate for servicing or will cost depend on what kind of damage I have caused?
> ...


You should ship it directly to Breitling USA ( assuming you are in the USA) by insured carrier of your choice Include your pertinent info. Very soon after receiving the watch,they will inspect and report back to you on the condition, and the cost of taking care of your Seawolf
You say yes, provide Credit Card payment and they start to make it run and look like new.
Anywhere from 4 to perhaps 8 weeks later its returned. See Breitling website for details on address and approximate prices. Also Google, _Breitling Maintenance Video_ for a nice look at the process. Good luck and thanks for your service overseas.

OB


----------



## time_addict (Oct 15, 2010)

OB thanks for the advice. That's what I am going to do.


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad to help . With BUSA you'll get a clear idea of whats wrong and the cost to fix and it'll run and look pretty much like new when you get it back.
My B-1 went in for battery change and maintenance and came back like this.
It never saw the circumstances your Seawolf has but I was happy with the results.Please let us know how you make out . Good luck. OB


----------



## termite (May 10, 2006)

Ditto for me. My CA went in for a service [$600...ouch] but came back absolutely as new...w/ a new warranty as well.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I took mine to a Rolex Service center and it cost me $400.00 for a complete overhaul and it took a week. I didn't go to the Breitling AD because they are pompous, the arrogance just oozes when you walk in the door. I hate snooty high end watch retailers.


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, falcon4311, I didn't know Rolex would work on a Breitling. Sounds like you got a better deal and a faster turn around. Nice to have that option.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, they will service them. The nice thing is I know the manager but as far as the price goes it's right on the money, no pun intended.
http://www.breitling.com/multimedia/pdf/sav/sav-1200.pdf


----------



## time_addict (Oct 15, 2010)

So I was looking though my old threads and realized that I never closed this one out. So for those who care, things worked out great with my Seawolf. I ended up taking my watch into an AD and asked them what they thought and they offered to send my watch into BUSA for me. I sent the warranty card along with it, and paid shipping. About 2 weeks later, my AD called and told me that BUSA was going to give my watch a full service and cover it under warranty. I was pleasantly surprised at this as it was pretty obvious that my watch had been knocked around, what I would have thought should be beyond warranty coverage. 

So I got the watch back after about 6 weeks total away time, looking and ticking like new, for nothing but the cost of shipping. Even now almost two years after that servicing my watch is only losing about 2 seconds/day.

Thanks Breitling, great service!


----------



## Captaincarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

time_addict said:


> So I was looking though my old threads and realized that I never closed this one out. So for those who care, things worked out great with my Seawolf. I ended up taking my watch into an AD and asked them what they thought and they offered to send my watch into BUSA for me. I sent the warranty card along with it, and paid shipping. About 2 weeks later, my AD called and told me that BUSA was going to give my watch a full service and cover it under warranty. I was pleasantly surprised at this as it was pretty obvious that my watch had been knocked around, what I would have thought should be beyond warranty coverage.
> 
> So I got the watch back after about 6 weeks total away time, looking and ticking like new, for nothing but the cost of shipping. Even now almost two years after that servicing my watch is only losing about 2 seconds/day.
> 
> Thanks Breitling, great service!


Hi Time Addict, That's great to hear your breity worked out for you. I'm curious, do you think they would just do a polishing on my "Aerospace Advantage". I picked it up on the grey market and don't have a black card to send with it. The super quartz is ticking fine, but the bracelet is pretty scratched with a few tiny scuffs on the crystal. Maybe I should contact them before I send it because I really don't want an overhaul done. Anyways, Thanks for sharing you experience


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

Captaincarlos said:


> Hi Time Addict, That's great to hear your breity worked out for you. I'm curious, do you think they would just do a polishing on my "Aerospace Advantage". I picked it up on the grey market and don't have a black card to send with it. The super quartz is ticking fine, but the bracelet is pretty scratched with a few tiny scuffs on the crystal. Maybe I should contact them before I send it because I really don't want an overhaul done. Anyways, Thanks for sharing you experience


Any local jeweler at an AD could do this for a fee of $70 with 2 weeks times. Just ask for a clean and polish. They will keep the bracelet on the case and bezel too. Any satin finishes will be brushed new. Titanium would be included too.


----------

